

Szabo Discussing Pseudonyms, Digicash on Cypherpunks List in 1993 - Aqueous
http://borg.uu3.net/ldetweil/medusa/originals/unpleasant
And here he admits to fake name use:<p>&quot;In my limited experience creating Internet pseudonyms, I&#x27;ve been quite 
distracted by the continual need to avoid leaving pointers to my
True Name lying around -- excess mail to&#x2F;from my True Name, shared 
files, common peculiarities (eg misspellings in written text), traceable 
logins, etc.   The penet.fi site explicitly maintains a list of pointers 
to the original address.  All kinds of security controls -- crypto, access, 
information, inference -- have to be continually on my mind when using 
pseudonymous accounts.  The hazards are everywhere.  With our current 
tools it&#x27;s practically impossible to maintain an active pseudonym for a 
long period of time against a sufficiently determined opponent, and
quite a hassle to maintain even a modicum of decent security.  Pointers
to info and&#x2F;or tools to enable the establishment and maintenance of a 
net.nym, beyond the standard cypherpunks PGP&#x2F;remailer fare with which 
I&#x27;m now familiar, greatly appreciated.  Especially nice would be a list 
of commercial net providers that allow pseudonymous accounts.&quot;
======
Aqueous
And here he admits to fake name use:

"In my limited experience creating Internet pseudonyms, I've been quite
distracted by the continual need to avoid leaving pointers to my True Name
lying around -- excess mail to/from my True Name, shared files, common
peculiarities (eg misspellings in written text), traceable logins, etc. The
penet.fi site explicitly maintains a list of pointers to the original address.
All kinds of security controls -- crypto, access, information, inference --
have to be continually on my mind when using pseudonymous accounts. The
hazards are everywhere. With our current tools it's practically impossible to
maintain an active pseudonym for a long period of time against a sufficiently
determined opponent, and quite a hassle to maintain even a modicum of decent
security. Pointers to info and/or tools to enable the establishment and
maintenance of a net.nym, beyond the standard cypherpunks PGP/remailer fare
with which I'm now familiar, greatly appreciated. Especially nice would be a
list of commercial net providers that allow pseudonymous accounts.""

